# Your first lunch box



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2012)

Back in September 1972, I took this little beauty to my first day at school







They made nine million of the things. Didn't know that, but I can tell you that glass thermos do not mix well with grade schoolers. It made it through first grade, though, which surprises me to this day.


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2012)

Same box, different graphic, complete with Leonardo thermos:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Supe said:


> Same box, different graphic, complete with Leonardo thermos:


Probably this type with carebears or rainbow brite on it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 2, 2012)

hand me downs as always....






second grade I got my own though... oh that might have been third grade...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2012)

My first lunchbox  :


----------

